
Ask HN: How to Crack My Software? (Piracy Follow Up) - ttoinou
Hi HN,<p>3 months ago I asked you how do you deal with piracy : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15003239<p>Following one of your advice, I decided to create a tutorial &quot;How to crack my software&quot;. The goal is to attract potential customers to my website, explain to them the benefits of buying my software and the risks of pirating it (thus giving some basic advices to avoid virus).<p>Here&#x27;s the post : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;autokroma.com&#x2F;How-To-Crack-AfterCodecs-Without-Virus&#x2F;<p>Please tell me what you think !
Thanks
======
ttoinou
How to Crack AfterCodecs Without Virus [http://autokroma.com/How-To-Crack-
AfterCodecs-Without-Virus/](http://autokroma.com/How-To-Crack-AfterCodecs-
Without-Virus/)

------
ttoinou
And the post, as advised, is not supposed to be accessible on the website,
only by search engine

